# Hunting Down... (Official Game Thread)



## EPIC (Feb 28, 2009)

The hunt is on! Go forth, Sweepers, and collect your bounty!

Story- In a world where criminals rule, and the world is about to end at the hands of the Tao, Black Cat is going to need all the help he can get! That's right, folks, the fight isn't over! Creed Diskence is still alive and killing, and has revived the power of the Tao, yet again, and he's out for revenge. By freeing all the world's criminals, he sets his sights on turning the world upside down.

Meanwhile...

The greatest gunman, Train Heartnet in the world has retired from his sweeping days. Relaxing with his friends Sven Valfied and Eve, he has lived a life with no care in the world. Having passed on his talents to his pupil, Shira Lockette, he leaves his holster and gun, Hades, in her care. Unaware of the danger that has reawakened...

Other than that...

Chronos has been prospering since its overwhelming defeat by the hands of the Apostles of the Stars, regaining its former control over the world. Now with stronger Time Guardians, it is aware of the upcoming threat and has instantly taken its measures to stop it.

Your role in the story- You could rather be:

A Sweeper- A bounty hunter, you go around finding dangerous criminals and taking them back to prison. You are armed and dangerous, having unique combat abilities and weapons, you are the thing that are criminals fear.

Sweeper Template)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Name:
Age:
Gender:
Birthday:
Height:
Weight:
Appearance: (Should be between 1- 2 paragraphs or a pic)
Fighting Style/Weapon: (Must include a description of fighting style (if made up) and weapon (the weapon must also have a name).
Personality: (Must include general personality, their likes and dislikes plus how they react to those likes or dislikes. 
Reason For Being a Sweeper:
History: (Must be 2+ paragraphs and should explain reason for being a sweeper and their personality)




Rules for Sweepers:
1. You are a normal human being, a strong human being, but still normal.
2. You can do whatever you want, just not everything. If you decide to kill somone you will be counted as a criminal and arrested.

A Time Guardian- You are a deadly assassin. You don't care who your target is, or what they have done, but you will carry out your mission. You are highly skilled, ten times as powerul as a sweeper. Wielding your weapon, you kill quickly and without mercy.

Time Guadian Template)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Name:
Age:
Gender:
Birthday:
Height:
Weight:
Chronos Number: (Should be in Roman Numerals, ex.: XI)
Appearance: (Between 1- 2 paragraphs or a pic, must include tattoo of Chronos number placed somewhere visible)
Personality: (Must be between 1- 2 paragraphs, must include likes and dislkes, plus how they react to those likes/ dislikes. It must also include how they feel about being a Time Guardian)
Weapon: (Must include a name and how the weapon is used)
Reason for Joining:
History: (Must be 2+ paragraphs. It should explain the time and reason for joining the Guardians, how did they train to use their weapon, and hwo they have developed their likes and dislikes of things)




Rules for Time Guardians:
1. You may be strong but not invincible.
2. You do have superiors, don't go on your own without their consent, or else you'll be kicked out.

A Criminal- Remember how you started out, how got into those bars. No matter what, no matter how much blood you spilt, no matter how many people you hurt. You must not go back to the way you were.

Criminal Template:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Name:
Age:
Gender:
Birthday:
Height:
Weight:
Reputation: (Must be 3+ sentences long. Tell us what you are known for and how long you were in the crime business. Also, include any nicknames you have)
Bounty: (I will assign your bounty)
Appearance: (Must be 1- 2 paragraphs or a pic. It also must include effects from being in prison)
Weapon: (This is only for murderers, bombers, and the like)
Personality: (Must be 1- 2 paragraphs. This includes general personality, your likes and dislikes, and how you react to them. Also, include how you feel and react towards a crime)
History: (Must be 2+ paragraphs. It must compare the differences between what you were before prison and what you are now, and how you developed your reputation and your likes and dislikes)




Rules for Criminals:
1. You are a normal human being, purely normal, if you get caught by sweeper, the only thing you can do is run or find some way to trap them.
2. If you want to start a crime gang, talk to me about it.

Or A Taoist- You were chosen by Creed to join and take this world as your own. You have the power to level mountains and take the world by storm. You are a Taoist.

Taoist Template:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Name:
Age:
Gender:
Birthday:
Height:
Weight:
Tao Ability: (Must be 2+ sentences. Please note whether your Ki type is Soft Chung Ki or Inner Chung Ki and describe to us your power, how it is used, special effects from using it, weaknesses, and its common uses.)
Appearance: (Must be 1- 2 paragraphs or a pic)
Personality: (Must be 1- 2 paragraphs. Please include likes or dislikes and how your character reacts to them, and how he feels about being a Taoist and being under Creed's control)
Reason for Joining:
History: (Must be 2+ paragraphs. Please include the time that you joined the Apostles and how you felt about it during the time. Also, include how long you were under Creed's control, what you did during the time, and how you came to feeling the way you do about being a Taoist now) 




Rules for Taoists:
1. You are extremely powerful but not a god, you do have weaknesses and it is possible to find them.
2. Don't go around doing own thing without Creed's consent or else you will be seen as a traitor and annihilated.

General Rules:
1. No Godmodding
2. No Powerplay, rules distinct for each type of character is placed above.
3. Make at least a 1+ paragraph long post. The post should have show how your character reacts to the situation, and what he does next after that.
4. You can have a maximum of 3 characters, but still make a 1+ paragraph long post for each one.
5. Have fun

All Sign- ups and OOC messages must go into the OOC thread.
--------------------------------------------

Shira stood there, gazing at all the bounties posted on the wall of a bar. She was contemplating on which one to take, none of them were particularly high, this was truly a stump,"Okay this one!" she announced. The post said: 

WANTED:
Teresa Grant

$$400, 000 Reward

"She's the highest one out of all of these other guys, I wonder if she's dangerous?" Shira said to herself. She took the bounty and tried to look for leads.
-----------------------

As for the Apostles of the Stars, Sora was training with Creed. Both were equally matched, none faltered against the other. Creed pulled out his invisible blade and slashed at Sora, but she was able to dodge it at the last second and retaliate with a punch that hit Creed from 10 meters away. But Creed did not stagger, he quickly contered with another slashed that almost cut Sora's head. Even thought she dodged it, the attack hit a cylinder that was behind Sora. She jumped out of the way, but was trapped by Creed,"Hmph, you've gotten better," Creed says as he licks her on her cheek,"You're just as good as you are beautiful." 
"Thank you, master," Sora replied.
"That'll end our training for today, you could do whatever you like." Creed begins to walk towards his chambers, while Sora walked outside to get some air.

--------------------------------

In Chronos's Headquarters, O was, also, training with Seferia. But his abilities seemed to be exactly matched with her's, still it seemed that he would be the victor. O clashed with Seferia for a few seconds, then jumped away from her attack. Seferia jumped back, but was becoming fatigued,"I don't think I could keep this up," She thinks to herself. Suddenly, O appears behind her, readying himself for an attack. She was able to block it at the last second and jump away,"Master, you are becoming too old," O says.
"Hmph, don't underestimate me because of my age," Seferia replies.
"I'm not." O dashes forward for a head on attack. Seferia smiles and points her sword straight at O. Then, in a flash, O's attack missed and he got stabbed in the shoulder,"I was too careless," he says.
"As always," Seferia replies,"Training's over." Seferia walks out of the training room and towards her room. O headed to the medical bay to get patched up.


----------



## Jibblejab (Feb 28, 2009)

"Dammnit!" Sky shouted "Still not good enough!" throwing down his fighting gloves, "Ten seconds to kill the target or you will most likely end up dead" Sky remembered being told in his training. Sky wandered over to a bench and picked up a bottle of water and drank half of it, "Much better" he thought "Now I must perfect this if I want to excel as an assassin, 13seconds isnt good enough!". Sky climbed back into the arena, pulled the gloves over his hands and ran at the target...


----------



## EPIC (Feb 28, 2009)

O walks in and watches the young man train,"Hmph, you train so hard, but you have, yet, to accomplish whatever goal you have," he comments,"But do not worry, it'll be years before you get there. Anyways, we have another mission. The Apostles of The Stars are expected to attack Boboa Island. Meet me in the briefing room for some of the specs." After that, he left and headed towards the Briefing Room. There, he began reading the specs himself.


----------



## Jibblejab (Feb 28, 2009)

"What a charmer" Sky thought as he he saw the man walk away down a long corridor, "Not one for a conversation is he". Sky had a shower and stuffed his sweaty training clothes and gloves in a locker before dressing himself in a short sleeved black shirt and a pair of tight dark jeans and then wandered down the poorly lit corridor to the breifing room.


----------



## EPIC (Feb 28, 2009)

Meanwhile...

Shira had finally found a lead for her target. It just so happens that Teresa was spotted in Boboa Island, which wasn't far off the coast,"Well, I hope its a simple catch," she says to herself. She walks off to the docks and buys a boat, then rides towards the island. The island was like a normal city, except it was big, really big," Oh man, and when I thought it was going to be a simple search..." she complains.
--------------------------

As for the Apostles of The Stars. They were getting ready to attack Boboa, but there was one simple set back,"Master, how can attack an entire island with only two people?" Sora asked.
"There is someone special in that island," Creed replied,"She will be assisting us on our mission."
"Really?" Sora replied,"I hope she's good help..."
"Hm hm hm, don't worry, my dear child, the power of tao is invincible," Creed says.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Feb 28, 2009)

Mibune met Sky on the way to the debriefing room in the corridor.  "Damn, Sky, your skills are slipping.  Perhaps O is right about you.  Oh well, maybe later after this mission you could fight me, I could use a little easy target practice", Mibune said very confidently and sarcastically.  In his mind he knew that facing any member of the Time guardians would be a challenge, but was itching to get a rise out of Sky.


----------



## Jibblejab (Mar 1, 2009)

"If thats what you want then im sure I can start preparing your funeral" Sky smirked before stepping into the breifing room, he walked over to the table and picked up a copy of the breifing and skimmed through it "Attack...""Boboa Island...""Assisstance..." Sky thought this might work with enough Time Guardians, he looked around the room and counted; O, Himself and a group of their leaders who will undoutibly stay there drinking coffee whilst we are off attacking a whole bloody island "This could get intresting..."


----------



## Narurider (Mar 1, 2009)

Maguno had already gone to Boboa Island for the same person as Shira but hadn't taken the bounty he just read the info on it then left and now he had gotten himself stuck in the middle of a huge crowd of people."Damn of all things that could have happened this happened to me why me I hate people" Maguno thought then saw someone with a familar face then he remebered the bounty it was the same person.He rushed towards her she turns around shes how hes rushing to her and runs going through buildings then rushing back out to confuse."Damn wheres Shira when ya need her," Maguno says to himself remebering the pupil of the greatest gunman.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 1, 2009)

Mibune walked in to the debriefing room and picked up his own copy of the mission.  "Doesn't look too difficult, as long as my backup doesn't get in my way."  He thought.  He patted his twin henry rifles, making sure they were still loaded fully.  "All right, lets do this and hope for a good fight."


----------



## EPIC (Mar 1, 2009)

Shira was on top of a building watching Maguno try and chase the bounty,"Ah, what an amateur," she comments. As Teresa runs towards the group of people, Shira stops her in her tracks and points Hades towards her,"Don't Move!" she warns.
"Oh my! Well if it isn't the famous Shira Lockette aka Black Cat..." Teresa says,"Its a pleasure..."
"I don't want to fight, Teresa! So just come quietly."
"Hm hm hm, sorry, child, but I like to do things with a bang!" Teresa snaps her fingers and a giant explosion forms from underneath Shira. Thankfully, she dodged it at the last second,"What was that? A landmine?" Shira asks.
"Not in the least, baby," Teresa replies as she creates another explosion. Shira points her gun and fires at Teresa. But Teresa smiles, and creates a series of explosion along the path of the bullets,"Is that all you got?" She smirks.
"Not in the least, baby," Shira replies
------------------------

In Chronos's headquarters, O was still reading the mission specs of the Boboa attack,"Alright, Mibune, Sky, you will be accompanying me for the mission," he orders,"There's already a boat ready for us, we will leave immediately..." After that O takes his leave and heads toward the docks. There, he waited for the other two to come.
----------------------

As for the Apostles, they were already on a boat heading towards Boboa. Sora had a bored look on her face,"What's wrong, Sora?" Creed asks.
"Nothing..." she answers.
"Don't lie..."
"Its this new member... Is she really good enough?"
"She was chosen by the Tao. If she wasn't good enough, she would be dead. Besides, she'll be able to test herself today."
"The Time Guardians?"
"And Black Cat..."
"The famous gunsman?"
"No, just his pupil who had taken his name."
"Oh..." Soon, they entered the docks, already taking the lives of the fisherman there.


----------



## Narurider (Mar 1, 2009)

Maguno sneaks behind Teresa then takes his gun out of its holster and points it at Teresa's head then says,"You forgot I was here not a good mistake was it no it wasn't but still now lets get you under control and then the money comes our way and sense Shira distracted you we'll spilt it 50/50,"
Maguno  goes to grab Teresa by the shoulder then he was planning on easily take her out of the island then take her to prison but then she makes an explosion in between them and both of then jump out of the way of the explosion just at the right time.
"Damn you're a hard person to catch I should shoot you in the head but thats not my style," Maguno says then rushes towards Teresa his gun handle was about to whack her in the head but she jumps out of the way and makes an explosion under and around Maguno,who just escaped from the explosion at the last second then he falls on his bum and says,"Well that was close I'm exhausted,"


----------



## Jibblejab (Mar 1, 2009)

Sky ran downstairs and hurridley opened his locker, and grabbed his semi-automatic shotgun (which Sky had painted black and wrapped chains around and was characteristicly named The Devil) and a bandolier of ammo which he slung over himself before strapping a compact pistol to his calf and sprinting down to the docks to find O waiting for him.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 1, 2009)

"Dear child, it would be best not to show mercy," Teresa laughs as she floats in the air. Suddenly, Shira appears behind her,"What!" Teresa says in surprise. Shira kicks her and then whacks her in the head with Hades, knocking her unconscious,"Well, that was harder than expected," she says,"Hey, Maguno! Nice teamwork!" she begins to pick Teresa until some unknown force throws her into the wall of the next building. It was Sora using her tao powers to try and grab Teresa,"Ow that hurt," Shira complained. She fell to the ground and began to leap towards Sora,"That's our bounty! Give her back!" she yelled. Then, Sora launched another punch at Shira, causing her to fly towards a car. Creed then walks towards her and comes close to her face, licking her on her cheek,"You taste just like him, but you are nothing similar. You are a mere amateur compared to him, no matter how much you trained with him..." he mocked,"But I wonder what would happen if I were to cut your pretty face?" Creed began to take his "Imagine" Blade and put close to her neck...


----------



## Narurider (Mar 1, 2009)

Maguno appears behind behind Creed his gun pointing at Creed's head."Don't even think about it I'll kill you before you kill her so leave now and you and your friend wouldn't get hurt," Maguno says his eyes focused on Creed.Maguno didn't plan on shooting Creed his tactic was to scare Creed off instead.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 1, 2009)

Creed looks back at Maguno for a second. When he turns back to look at Shira, she was gone. She reappeared in front of him, pointing her gun at his head,"Creed, you bounty is over 20 billion. If I catch you, I wouldn't have to work for a long while..." she said.
"So, the new Black Cat might be worth something after all..." Creed mocks,"But you're still a poseur!" Creed tries to attack Shira, but she jumps out of the way.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 1, 2009)

Mibune spent his prep time soaking his switchblades in poison and making sure he loaded himself with all the ammo he would need for this mission.  He headed to the docks where O and sky were waiting for him.  "Sorry I'm a little late," he said with a guilty look.  "I guess it took me a little longer than I had thought."


----------



## EPIC (Mar 1, 2009)

"No problem," O reassured,"But you should be prepared for any mission, after you return from a previous mission, you should prepare for the next one. Now, let's hurry, Creed has probably started his attack." O boards the boat and orders it head towards Boboa Island. 

Meanwhile...

Creed is far too focused on killing Shira that he forgot about his plans to destroy the town. Sora was about to do the job herself until Teresa wakes up,"Sorry, I guessed I failed, didn't I?" she says as he awakens.
"Don't worry, Creed is having too much fun to be worried about you now," Sora answers,"Come on, we have to destroy this town..."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 1, 2009)

Kiyoshi sprints outside towards the docks leaping onto the boat as it starts to pull away from the dock. HIs hood falling off his head causing his hair to blow around some in the wind. "Did I make it?" he asks not caring too much but he couldn't hide a slight smirk on his face. He pats his left hip making sure his gun is there. Then he pulls his hood back up over his head.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 1, 2009)

O smiles,"Wow, you guys really are rookies, good thing you got me here," O comments,"But come late again and you'll be severely punished," O pulls out his sword,"You got that?" The boat heads towards Boboa Island, which was already smoking from the destruction,"Damn! We didn't make it in time," O said,"Hurry, we must get there quickly!" 

In Boboa Island...

Teresa and Sora were rampaging the city full of destruction,"Hah! I'm loving this!" Teresa yelled in excitement,"This power, thie wonderful power!"
"Teresa, don't get too overwhelmed," Sora warned,"Tao is alive and it can take control over its user!" Meanwhile, Creed was still trying to attack Shira, who was cut up all over,"*huff* I can't...*huff* keep going... *huff*"
"*laughs maniacally* Well, has the new Black Cat reached her limit? Its time for you to die..." Creed mocks as he comes in for an attack.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 1, 2009)

Kiyoshi paces on the boat. He pulls out his gun and wipes off it's blade. He makes sure it's fully loaded and stands at the boat's bow looking at the island. Calmly waiting for it to land.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 1, 2009)

"You ok, Kiyoshi?"  Mibune said.  "It's ok to be nervous, cause it keeps you alert, ya know."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 2, 2009)

"I'm not nervous..." he mutters, "I'm always ready..." he finishes with a superior attitude patting his gun against his ship. He runs his fingers over the blade causing two of them to get knicked a little and start to bleed. He shrugs it off and stands still, looking calmly at the neaering island.


----------



## Jibblejab (Mar 2, 2009)

"First mission?" Sky asked Kiyoshi, "To prove you are brave and always ready I think you might swell swim the last leg" Sky smirked as he grabbed Kiysoshi and pushed him over the rail into the cold salty sea, "By the way, you will be seriously sorry if you dont arrive within five minutes of us."


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 2, 2009)

"Interesting initiation, Sky," Mibune said, with a smile on his face.  He switched his switchblades out and flipped them back just as quickly to pass the time.  "Oh well, the salty water will get his blood pumping for the coming battle."


----------



## Narurider (Mar 2, 2009)

"CREED!" Maguno shouts,"You're going to be a lengend cause this is a first for me so goodbye you git."
Maguno cocks his gun then in a spilt second he shoots the gun the bullet going straight towards Creed's head.
"You're going to die Creed big time so I suggest you make your last words worth it so hurry up you have a few seconds until you're dead," Maguno says feeling confident that Creed would be dead in a few seconds.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 2, 2009)

"Aw man, when are we gonna get to this island?"  Mibune said with a frustrated look.  "I am bored out of my skull right now and these bullets have a desire to be embedded into someone's skull.  Do your best not to hold me back, Sky."  Mibune drew one of his rifles and pointed it at the island, ready to kill.


----------



## Jibblejab (Mar 2, 2009)

"Oh sorry, did you say something?" said Sky with a disintrested look on his face, "I know one thing for sure, im bored out of my skull right now and I really want to shoot someone in the head". "I wonder if they got any food onboard this rusty peice of junk..." Sky asked no one in particular as he wandered downstairs to the galley, five minutes later he returned to O and Mibume holding a box of doughnuts, "Want one?"


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 2, 2009)

Kiyoshi pops his head above the water and spits out some water. "Damn you.." he mutters, he holds his gun above the water and fires a shot carefully past Sky's head. "Bastard.." he mutters to himself swimming towards the island starting to get well ahead of the boat.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 2, 2009)

"HAHA!!!!"  Mibune said watching Kiyoshi.  He rolled back laughing with a doughnut in his hand, holding his gut.  "Swim man!"


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 2, 2009)

Kiyoshi continues swimming towards the island. Smoke rising from most parts of the island. He pauses in the water for a momnet to catch his breath, then he dives down beneath the water swimming full speed towards the island getting closer slowly but surely.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 2, 2009)

(OOC: Thank you guys for continuing the RP despite my absence. I am now assured that I can trust you with keeping the RP going. But DP, I'm sorry, but you're going to have to make longer posts, at least 1 paragraph long.)
------------------------------------

Creed cuts Maguno's bullet in half,"Ha! What a joke! You think you can defeat me with a useless toy like that?" Creed mocks. He raises his sword, then slashes it back down to cut Maguno in half. Luckily, Shira jumps in to block the attack,"Don't underestimate your bounty!" She yells towards Maguno. She aims her gun at Creed, still trying to block his attack, and shoots at his stomach...

Meanwhile...

The team of Guardians make it to Boboa Docks,"We're here, but we came too late," O comments as he looks at the smoke coming from the city,"I hope you guys are prepared for what lies ahead..." O calls.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 2, 2009)

"Lets do this."  Mibune jumped off the boat and drew his two rifles, waiting for O and Sky.  "Remember what I said Sky, you and I duel after this business is done.  If you want, I can just write it up that I won and save you the humiliation, but whatever floats your boat."


----------



## Jibblejab (Mar 3, 2009)

"Hmmm, anyone seen Kiyoshi" Enquired Sky as he climbed off the boat, "Dammnit! Someone has beaten use to it" He shouted when he noticed the large amount of smoke coming from the city. Just then Sky noticed someone swimming up by the jetty, he wandered over to them and put a hand down to help them up, "Need a hand?"


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 3, 2009)

Kiyoshi looks up at him and sneers diving back down beneath the water. He swims as fast as he could beneath the water. About five minutes later he made it to the shore of the island. He looks at the water seeing the boat he was on a little bit behind him still. He makes sure his gun is loaded then walks over to the dock to wait for the boat, his clothes dripping wet while he waits.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 3, 2009)

"Took you long enough, did you get lost?"  Mibune said, enjoying the entertainment of watching Kiyoshi swim all that way.  "Well, lets get going then."  Mibune started walking towards the town, fully aware of his objective: search and destroy.  He didn't remember who he was supposed to kill, and he didn't care.  Whoever attacked him first was going down, and that was the way he would figure it out.  He could feel his twin rifles getting restless, they needed to kill, needed to hunt, needed to rip life from all who opposed the Time Guardians.


----------



## Jibblejab (Mar 3, 2009)

"Am I the only person who thinks the objective for the mission is abit vague?" asked Sky as the group headed towards the town, "I mean seriously, attack an island, do they mean assassinate leaders of just stand there kicking the walls until it crumbles...". The amount of smoke pouring out of the town was rapidly increasing, he looked over to his comrades, Mibume looked hungry for blood, O looked calm and collected as per usual and Kiyoshi looked slightly nervous but put on a brave face. Just then there was a rustle and the sound of faint footsteps in the undergrowth surrounding the path, Sky realised they were being followed.

He knelt down pretending to tie his shoes whilst he actually felt to the compact pistol he kept strapped to his leg, Sky stood up and fired three shots in rapid succession into the bush, which responded in a scream. Sky peered into the bush to see a corpse of a man with bullets holes in each eye and blood streaming out of the eyesockets...


----------



## Narurider (Mar 3, 2009)

"Damn this is obivously not like other bountys I mean he cut a bullet in half and the bullet was a few seconds away from his head thats just totally freaky," Maguno says in shock,"DAMNIT!My legs won't move at all this is a first but that doesn't mean I'm scared so don't mock me like I know you are"


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 3, 2009)

Kiyoshi walks next to Sky, "You were a little slow on killing him..." he mutters quietly walking next to Mibune now. He holds his gun at the ready. He takes out the cylinder making sure all seven chambers are loaded. He taps his hand against a pocket on his pants making sure he has extra ammo.

He catches a glimpse of a man aiming a gun at them from a first floor window of a nearby building. Kiyoshi casually holds his gun out and shoots two shots in rapid succession hitting the man's throat dead on with both shots.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 3, 2009)

"Aw Sky, quit whining, just do whatever your instincts tell you, or something like that," Mibune said as he shot a window in while looking the opposite way.  "Besides, the more people we have to fight the better, I mean come on!!!!  Do you not enjoy fighting at all?"  Mibune reloaded his gun and tightened his ammo belts to make sure he wouldnt lose any bullets.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 3, 2009)

"I must agree Mibune, fighting can be quiet enjoyable, if you know how to make it fun." Kiyoshi says quietly. "So let's do just that, whoever has the most kills by the end of the missions wins...what they win, nothing. It makes things a little more interesting...how 'bout it?" he asks, not really caring what their answer was


----------



## EPIC (Mar 3, 2009)

"Come on, we can't waste any more time," O said as he walks a few feet away from everybody else. He walks into the city and dodges an incoming car,"Oh, so Chronos is finally here," Teresa greets. O draws out his sword, getting ready for battle,"I got him, Sora, you just handle the rest," Teresa says.
"Right..." Sora replies as she walks to continue the destruction.

Meanwhile...

Creed stops his attack and blocks the incoming bullet. Then, he spins around and slashes at the two sweepers. "Look out!" Shira calls as she grabs Maguno and jumps out of the way. 
"Nice dodge, there are very few people who can do that," Creed comments,"Not even Train could do it. That means that you might be something after all..." 
"Thanks for the compliment," Shira replies.
"Your very welcome." Creed, then, swings his sword again for another attack.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 3, 2009)

"How many people do we have to kill?"  Mibune asked, scratching his head.  "Is the town populated with people we have to kill, or is it only a few select unlucky ones?"  Mibune shot a few more windows out with one bullet by changing the bullet trajectories.  "I hate it when we have these missions that I have no idea what's happening.  I've been hearing some gun shots and I'm assuming we have to kill them, but I would imagine that the innocent townsfolk are the lucky ones that don't have to taste my bullets and Sky's little p-shooter."


----------



## EPIC (Mar 3, 2009)

"The Apostles of The Stars are our targets," O answered, "They are people with special powers, like the woman that I'm facing..."
"Oh, so you've heard of us," Teresa says, "It makes me feel so good to know that such a sexy, young man knows a little about me."
"Teresa Grant, you're supposed to be in prison..." 
"I would've been, but another sexy guy freed me," Teresa notice Mibune,"Ah! Another one! I think I'm going to faint if there are any more of you sexy boys."
"Mibune! Get ready!"


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 3, 2009)

"Strange woman," Mibune says as he pulls out his rifles and fires two shots.  He alternates his bullets to fly from the sides instead of the front.  Mibune reloads quickly and jumps to the side, firing another 2 shots straight for Teresa, one going for her head and the other flying towards her heart, with the other two side shots going for the same location.  "Die, bitch," Mibune said, confident that this would be it.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 3, 2009)

Kiyoshi looks at the woman seeming very uninterested. He aims his gun directly between her eyes incase Mibune's shots don't kill her. He shakes his hood off his head letting his shoulder legnth white hair blow around some in the wind. His face became very calm, but it looked bloodthirsty at the same time.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 3, 2009)

Teresa smiles and snaps her fingers. Explosions surround her nad destroys the bullets that were aiming for her,"Ohhh, you're really disappointing me right now..." She comments.
"Then, try me," O says as he appears behind her. Teresa snaps her fingers, creating an explosion that causes O to jump out of the way and stop his upcoming attack. He rushes in for another attack, dodging all the explosions that were created in his way,"Hah! We just met and I've already found your weakness!"
"What!?"
"Migune! Shoot her after she snaps her fingers!"


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 3, 2009)

"Ok, lets wack this chick!"  Mibune said as he appeared right behind Teresa and put the barrels of his rifle right to her head and heart and pulled the trigger.  He figured that she couldn't defend against the bullets if they went right from the barrel into her heart and her brain.  He was confident that he could survive the blast even if she could pull it off in time.  Either way, he was going to end this quick.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 3, 2009)

"AGGHHH!" Teresa screams as she was shot and stabbed in the heart. She fell to the ground, blood pooring from her body. "I knew that she was a failure..." Sora commented, "I guess I was just to lazy to try and help her."
"Another one," O noted. Sora lauched a punch at O and hit him in his face making him fly towards a car. "I am not as weak as your other opponent..."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 3, 2009)

Kiyoshi quickly aims his gun at the new opponent. He fires three consecutive shots at the mans hearth, throat, and head. Then Kiyoshi rushes forward some using the knife part of his gun to try to slash at his opponent's face.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 3, 2009)

Mifune, satisfied of his first kill of the day, attached his guns to his belt and switched out his blades, the poison steaming out of them.  He rushed at his new opponent, hoping to take this kill as well.  "Bring it!!!"  He said as he lunged with both blades towards his legs, intending on slowing him down with the poison.


----------



## Jibblejab (Mar 4, 2009)

Sky noticed Sora trying to sneak up on him by a reflection on a bus shelter, when she swung the knife at him, Sky sidestepped grabbed the assailants arm before twisting it up behind her back and putting the barrel of his shotgun to her head. "Even the best of the best make mistakes..." explained Sky whilst trying to keep Sora restrained "And little miss Lockheart here is a prime expample of that", Sky turned to O "What shall I do with her boss?"


----------



## EPIC (Mar 4, 2009)

Sora just stood there as none of the attacks made it to their destination. When Sky didn't even grab her arm. "Hmph, such useless attacks," she commented as she elbow'd sky in the face. O came back into the fray and tried to stab her in the stomach, but his sword couldn't get close to her, "What?" he says as he is pushed back by Sora.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 4, 2009)

"Damn, this bitch is good,"  Mibune said as he loaded his rifles.  "Guess I'll have to use some fancy footwork to get through that speed.  Care for a little race, Sora?"  He said confidently.  He drew his rifles and fired 2 shots at Sora.  Mibune jumped over Sora, firing another 2 shots as he flew.  When he landed on the other side of Sora, he fired his 5th and 6th shots.  He slowed down the speed of the first 2 so now all the shots would hit Sora at the same time, because no one could survive being shot by 6 magic homing bullets.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 4, 2009)

(OOC: Ninja, you're godmodding, Sora's my character, but I'll just ignore your post.)
----------------------
Sora, again, just stood in place as Migune's attacks never met their target. In fact, they just bounced off when they were two inches from her skin. "Feeble..." She comments. She points her hand at Migune, then closes her fist, then launches a punch at him. Suddenly, cars and trucks start flying past Migune as the attack was ready to meet its mark.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 4, 2009)

Kiyoshi aims his gun at his oppnent's heart and fires five successive shots directly at it. He lowers his gun next to his side. He takes a few steps back in case anything happens and quickly reloads his gun, making sure each of the seven chambers are loaded.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 4, 2009)

Kiyoshi's attacks bounce off as soon as they are two inches away from Sora's skin,"You guys really are slow..." she comments.
"I know they are," O says as he finishes recuperating from the last attack, "They're rookies after all."
"I'm guessing that you're the commander of this little group?"
"Yes, I am."
"Thusly, you are the strongest..."
"Yes."
"And you've figured out my powers?"
"Yes. You have some kind of force- field wrapped about two inches above your skin, and you're using it for your attacks."
"Wow, you're smart, no wonder you defeat Teresa so quickly."
"Yea. Everybody! Retreat!" O runs back into the docks and boards the boat.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, come on O, it's one opponent.  We just have to find a way around that force feild."  Mibune said as he reloaded his guns.  He held them up, ready to fire at any time in case Sora moved an inch towards his comrades.  "We cannot retreat from one skilled enemy, it's undignified for a warrior."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 4, 2009)

Kiyoshi walks closer to Mibune. "Follow orders for now, you and I can take care of him later..." he mutters. He starts to turn around and tugs on Mibune's shirt a little signalling for him to follow.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 4, 2009)

"Fine" Mibune said reluctantly as he withdrew his guns onto his belt.  He looked at Sora, and with a terrible look in his eyes said "I'm going to kill you when we meet again."  He walked away towards the boat.  As he got in the boat, he said to O, "O, a warrior doesn't retreat once, let alone twice.  When I see Sora again, nothing will stand in my way."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 4, 2009)

Kiyoshi puts his hood back up and sheaths his gun. He sits on the side of the boat and looks out at the water letting his bangs blow around some in the wind. "Calm down Mibune, we'll take care of the damned bitch..." he mutters quietly.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 4, 2009)

"Yeah, I guess we can deal with her later."  Mibune said as he cleaned his guns and switchblades.  "It's not like me to run away from a fight when a few bullets get reflected.  Oh well, lets just go home so I can practice.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 4, 2009)

"That's the way to think..." Kiyoshi says quietly. He wasn't too sure if what he said was right or not and he didn't care much either. "When we get back want to train with me?" Kiyoshi asks seeming very uninterested, whatever Mibune's answer was it wouldn't really bother him too much.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 4, 2009)

"Sounds good, I need to blow off some steam," Mibune said, definetly ready to shoot at something.  Of course, he had no intention of shooting at Kiyoshi, he was just gonna fight hand to hand for the sake of safetyness.  If he was practicing with O, he would have no reservations about using his guns.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 4, 2009)

Kiyoshi nods slightly. "Alright then...when we get back we'll start..." he says quietly. He dips his hand into the water letting it move through the water as the boat moves. He yawns slightly getting bored of being on the boat. Kiyoshi takes out his gun a lazily fires a shot into the water, he takes his hand out of the water and runs it across the blade that's on the bottom of the barrel of his gun.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 4, 2009)

Mibune spotted a seagull flying over the boat.  Looking for a little fun to ease the stress cause from the retreat, he aimed his rifle at the bird and said "Hey, Kiyoshi, how much you want a bet I can hit that bird without looking?"  He fired his gun while looking directly downward and it hit the bird right in the breast, causing the feathers to fly everywhere.  "Haha!  Good fun, Good fun."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 4, 2009)

Kiyoshi rolls his eyes. "Heh...good shoot..." he mutters. He aims his gun upwards at two seagulls flying next to each other. "Watch this..." he says softly. He fires one bullet and hits the first seagull right in it's neck. The bullet keeps going and hits the second seagull in it's stomach, tearing a hole in it. Both of the seagulls went spiralling down into the water.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 4, 2009)

"Watch this."  Mibune said as he reloaded.  He saw a flock of seagulls and shot a single bullet, which he controlled to ricochet between all of them, killing the entire group.  "Haha, beat that!"  He said, as the bullet flew back towards them and went into the water.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 4, 2009)

Kiyoshi grins some and aims his gun at the sky again. He sees a flock of seagulls and aims at the closet one. He fires a bullet and shoots the first seagull square in the head, causing it's head to explode. The bullet keeps travelling and hits the next two birds in the neck. The bullet keeps going a bit farther hitting the fourth bird in it stomach tearing a hole clean through it.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 4, 2009)

"Ok O" Mibune said when he and Kiyoshi had decimated dozens of seagulls just for the hell of it.  "What's the plan when we get back after a little training, cause I'm gonna be bored if I don't get another crack at Sora."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 5, 2009)

Kiyoshi stands up and reaches into his pocket and pulls out three bullets. He pops out the cylinder to his gun and reloads all the empty chamber. He sheaths his gun and walks to the front of the boat. "Tis a shame I couldn't kill more people..." Kiyoshi mutters to himself "...I wanted to make them beg for their pathetic lives...oh well...next time they won't get away that easily, right Mibune?"


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 5, 2009)

"Next time, they won't get away at all" Mibune said as he looked at O with a dissapointed look.  "That bitch Sora is going to die pumped full of lead from our guns, wouldn't you agree Kiyoshi?"  Mibune loaded his guns and sheathed them back into his belt.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 5, 2009)

"Listen," O announced, "I know that you're disappointed in retreating, but, at the state we're in, there wouldn't have been any way that we could've beaten her. Our attacks are too weak and there is no way past her defense." O stands up and unsheathes his sword, "We have to improve ourselves and create attacks strong to break her barrier."


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 5, 2009)

"There has to be a weakness behind that sheild.  I have a theory, but it's doubtful.  When Sora attacks, that sheild is used to add range to her attacks, and that means that the sheild isn't on her body during the attack.  But that's just a quick guess.  If that theory is wrong, then the only other way to beat her is to either come up with an attack strong enough to punch through that sheild, or to wear her down because no ability that powerful can last forever.  Considering that even O's sword was stopped, option A sounds like a difficult plan given the circumstances."


----------



## EPIC (Mar 5, 2009)

"Her power comes from a power source known as Tao, it is one of the strongest forces on earth if it was used right..." O explains,"Considering the way that she's using it, she probably using it as some form of suit. If your theory was correct than most of the attacks should've worked, but... The main problem is that how are we supposed know if its there? Its invisible, the only reason why I knew it existed was because of your failed attacks. My sword can cut through anything, even the air that we breathe, but if it wasn't able to cut through her shield. Then our best option is to formulate an attack powerful enough to destroy it. Considering that its her own energy, she should be sverely effected."


----------



## Jibblejab (Mar 6, 2009)

Sky had been listening on his teammate's conversation and was trying to find away around the inpenitratable defense, "If what you say is correct O, that she will be tired and effected after using that power, then I my plan is to wear her out, taking it in turns to keep going at her and she should eventually tire when we use a full on frontal attack by all four of us." Sky explained addressing everything, then he turned to O "Your the most experienced, will this kind of thing work?"


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 6, 2009)

"That just might work."  Mibune said, turning to Sky.  "But there is one other thing bothering me.  If Sora isn't on the highest tier of power in whatever organization she works in, then imagine the power of the one who's ordering Sora around."  Mibune pulled out a rag and started to wipe the blood off his gun.  "We can cross that bridge when we get to it."


----------



## EPIC (Mar 6, 2009)

O turns to Sky,"I doubt that it will work..." he replied,"If what you say is true, then should would've tired during the battle from having to feed all that energy into the cloak, the thing is that she didn't. I think that she is only using some of her energy to manipulate the shield, by feeding it some of her energy, then manipulating it into any form. Even if you were correct, Tao is an endless energy, to "tire" her would mean to drain her completely of her Ki, which will take forever." He, then, turns to Mibune,"The higher power above Sora is Creed. He used to be one of us, but, after Train resigned, he betrayed us and formed the Apostles of The Stars, a group of Tao users like Sora. The data we have on him is that he has a sword made out of pure Tao energy that he can manipulate into any length. He was defeated once by Black Cat, but he wasn't killed. Really, the main disadvantage he had was losing the invisibility of his sword, that was his greatest asset. For right now, we must try to develop attacks that should be able to break Sora's cloak. Now, is anyone good with explosives?"


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 6, 2009)

"I do have bullets that are explosive, but unfortunatly, I am unable to control them with my mind like the other bullets, not to mention, they don't fly nearly as fast so the only practical way to use them is to get about an inch from the opponent and then fire them so it's a sure shot.  That's why I never bring them with me.  However, there is one other way I could get past that cloak.  It's common for the people in my old village who weilded these rifles to craft bullets specially suited to dealing with certain foes and abilities.  If we could find some way to actually hold Tao energy, I could design a bullet for myself, Sky and Kiyoshi to use that could at least puncture a hole in that tao cloak.  It's a long shot, but it's possible.  What do you think?"


----------



## EPIC (Mar 6, 2009)

O began thinking,"Tao can only be awakened by a special elixir," he said,"Whatever is in that elixir can awaken a person's Ki. The bad thing is that its rare and is only known to Taoists...


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 6, 2009)

"Well that sucks,"  Mibune said as he continued to clean his rifles.  "I'm fresh out of ideas.  So what your saying is that nothing can pierce that Tao cloak?  Because if that's the case then we have problems."


----------



## Jibblejab (Mar 6, 2009)

"What type of explosives are we talking about? Grenades, Exploding Bullets or Controlled detonations?" Sky asked O, "I have had the training in that feild but unfortunately I don't have any of my demolitions kit with me, as it's so bulky I tend not to routinely carry it with me." Sky stared out into the ocean deep in thought, "I think I see what your getting at here, Multiple powerful explosions concentrated at one point should break through..."[/COLOR]


----------



## EPIC (Mar 6, 2009)

"Exploding bullets, please," O recommended. Soon, the crew made it to the docks, O walked out of the boat and began heading to the training room,"Follow me into the training room, we have some training to do." he commanded. He walked towards the training room and waited.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 6, 2009)

"Aw finally, I get to shoot something that isnt impervious to bullets!"  Mibune said as he tapped the stocks on his guns.  "Well, if you want I can rig Sky's and Kiyoshi's shotgun up with some explosive bullets later."  Mibune walked into the training room and drew his guns.  "Right, who's first."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 7, 2009)

Kiyoshi takes out his gun. "Let's go Mibune, I've been waiting to kick someone's ass..." he lays his gun down and slides it away from him. "We'll make this a clean fight, no weapons..." he pulls down his hood and flips his hair to the side. "Ready?" he asks Mibune.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 7, 2009)

Meanwhile...

Shira could not continue the fight. She was scarred up from top to bottom and was fatigued, this could be the end of her. "You were a good opponent, but I think its time for you to die..." Creed laughed. He began to swing his sword for an attack until someone shot his arm, making him drop the weapon. "Who dares to..." Creed began,"Train?" Creed turns his attention to a figure on top of a building holding Sora in his arms. "I thought I told you to be a good boy, Creed?" he mocked.
"Train..." Creed called.
"And look at what you done to my pupil! You're in for it!" Train jumps down and puts an unconscious Sora down next to a car. Then, he walks towards Creed while loading his gun, "You're ready, Creed?"


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 7, 2009)

"All right, lets go, although I would rather use guns."  Mibune said as he put his guns beside Kiyoshi's shotgun.  He flipped out his blades and took them off and laid them beside his guns.  "Guess I can't be using those then either."  Mibune walked over to one side of the training area slowly, taking his sweet time.  "All right, lets go, but Sky, you owe me a fight when I'm done beating this panzee.  Bring it on, Kiyoshi."


----------



## Narurider (Mar 8, 2009)

"This going to get messy quick I'll run for it so I don't get caught in the middle of this," Maguno mutters then he starts to crawl away then turns round,"Oh I guess I might stay I mean its a once in a lifetime oppurnity."
Maguno goes back then mutters,"Damn I forgot to get some popcorn."


----------



## EPIC (Mar 8, 2009)

In Chronos' HQ...

While the boys were training, O had the lecture of his life. "How?" Seferia asked furiously, but calmly,"How did you fail?"
"They were more powerful than we anticipated..." O replied.
"So you retreat?"
"I had to..."
"Why?"
"The boys..."
"What about them? They were willing to continue the fight..."
"And help the Apostles in their mission?"
"What do you mean?"
"She was using us to continue the destruction as we dodged, retreat was the only option..."
"Retreat is never an option, it is whether life or death..."
"And I chose life. Seferia, she had a power that had hardly a weakness, we are training to use that weakness against her. Besides, Black Cat can handle it..."

Speaking of Which...

Creed continued to attack Train endlessly, not letting up for a second,"You shouldn't have let me live, Train!" he commented,"You should've just ignored that witch, Saya's wishes to let me live." Train just continued to dodge Creed's attacks. He grabbed Shira, and Sora, then placed them next to Maguno,"Watch those two!" he ordered.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 8, 2009)

Mibune, confident of this fight, uncaring of the outcome, appeared behind Kiyoshi in an instant.  He sweeped his leg underneath Kiyoshi's feet, intending to brak him of his balance.  "This is the end of the fight, and it hasn't even begun, ironic."  He said, ready to end this ismple sparring session and take on Sky.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 8, 2009)

Kiyoshi jumps into the hair and did a back flip. He lands behind Mibune on his hands. He holds his body up with one hand and spins around his left leg aiming a kick for the right side of Mibune's head.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 8, 2009)

Mibune takes the kick head on, and not so well.  It hit him square in the temple, leaving a big bruise and an even bigger headache.  He grabbed Kiyoshi's leg and rather than throwing him, he kicked the front of his knee, intending to break it, or at least cripple it.  Yes, it was a little overkill, but it was what would work and if he didn't do this, then Kiyoshi would do worse to him.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 8, 2009)

Kiyoshi grimaces slightly as Mibune's foot makes contact with his knee. He drops down onto his hands and knees. Kiyoshi forces himself up on both legs, grimacing as he puts pressure on his legs. He aims a kick at the center of Mibune's chest with his good leg, a pained expression appearing on his face as he puts most of his body weight on his bad leg.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Mibune, with Kiyoshi's speed reduced, decided he'd play it safe and stay on the defensive for now.  He jumped up and kicked directly at Kiyoshi's own kick, and in the process, pushed off of Kiyoshi's foot, sending him back a few meters.  He assumed a defensive stance, with his hands in a cross-like position, ready to defend from any point.  He knew that Kiyoshi was dangerous even when crippled, like a wounded beast.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 9, 2009)

Kiyoshi blinks a few times and twists his injured leg a litt bit wincing at the pain some. He takes a deep breath and twists his leg around quickly causing it to snap, putting his knee back in place a little bit better. He looks at Mibune's defense stance up and down a few times then rushes him. Kiyoshi aims a punch to the left of Mibune's head, hoping it will hit so his next attack will work. Then he he swings his foot at the right side of Mibune's head.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Mibune ducks down, dodging both blows barely.  Kiyoshi's speed despite his injured leg astonished Mibune.  Mibune stood on his hands and aimed a powerful upward kick right a Kiyoshi's chin, hoping to set him up for another attack.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 9, 2009)

Kiyoshi puts his forearm above Mibune's, keeping it from making it from making contact with his chin but bruising his arm pretty badly. He uses his other hand to grab Mibune's ankle. Kiyoshi twists Mibune's ankle about 180?. Then he aims a knee at Mibune's chest.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Mibune somehow, especially with the twist in his ankle, managed to stand on one hand and use his other hand to block Kiyoshi's knee to his chest.  He pushed with both arms as hard as he could, causing him to fly back up a few feet.  He tried putting a little weight on his ankle, only to find out that it wasn't in the best of shape to be doing that.  He lunged towards Kiyoshi, but stopped only about a few inches in front of him.  He landed on his hands and brought his foot down towards Kiyoshi's neck like a hammer.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 9, 2009)

Kiyoshi sidesteps quickly dodging most of the kick, only a little bit catching the tip of the shoulder but he just brushes it off. He rushes towards Mibune and aims a punch at the left side of his head, then with his other hand fakes a punch to the right side of his head, but instead of punching him he grabs onto his shirt. Kiyoshi then puts his head back then slams it foreward attempting to headbutt Mibune.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Mibune manages to prevent Kiyoshi from breaking his nose, but he gets hit directly in the forehead, drawing blood which drips down his face.  After taking the headbutt, he drives his fist directly towards Kiyoshi's gut, confident that this counterattack was fast enough so that Kiyoshi couldn't dodge it.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 9, 2009)

Kiyoshi grinds his teeth together as he takes the punch. He jumps back a few feet and looks at his opponents body. He runs at Mibune, struggling some because of his injured leg. Kiyoshi attempts to punch Mibune in the throat, then follows it up by sweeping one of his legs under Mibune's legs, trying to knock him down.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Mibune now had a choice: he could either take a punch in the throat and block Kiyoshi's sweep, or he could take the leg and block the throat shot.  He went with option number B and grabbed Kiyoshi's wrist with both hands.  When he was hit with Kiyoshi's sweep, he decided to make a last ditch effort to cripple Kiyoshi as much as he could before he got pounded on.  He grabbed Kiyoshi's wrist and twisted it as hard as he could, breaking it.  Unfortunatly, it was the last thing he did before hitting the ground hard, his head bleeding from the headbutt and the many punches.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 9, 2009)

Kiyoshi grimaces as his wrist gets broken but he continues to fight. His plan had gone exactly as he wanted it to. He looks down at Mibune and with his left hand aims a punch directly at his windpipe. While doing that he quickly twitches his wrist sideways, snapping it back into place. The punch he was in the midst of aiming at Mibune's throat distracting him from the pain slightly.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Mibune coughed up a whole mess of blood as his windpipe was nearly obliterated, something that would have killed him.  He brought his leg up, not a moment too soon, directing a kick right at the lungs of Kiyoshi, driving his heel right into his ribs.  As he kicked, he pushed himself away from his opponent.  "this has gone on long enough, Kiyoshi.  It is time to end this sparring session, my friend."  He put on a grin of absolute delight at the thought of the fight he was fighting with an opponent who has done terrible damage to him with a broken wrist and a half-shattered knee.  "you are more powerful than I could have imagined without your gun."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 10, 2009)

Kiyoshi stood their for a moment breathing heavily. Then he rolls up his pant leg to look at his injured knee. It was badly swollen and had an ugly bruise around it. He then rolled up his sleeves. His right arm was a little swollen and bruised from stopping Mibune's kick, his other arm was swollen around his hand and wrist, a bruise along the area.


----------



## Jibblejab (Mar 10, 2009)

"Careful you two" Warned Sky from the bench where he sat watching the fight, "Go at each other with the intent to kill but, please for heavens sake dont injure each other too much. We have to prepare for another attack on Sora immediately". Sky turned to Kiyoshi "I would go and get that looked at, just to be on the safe side" Sky said pointing to the medical bay, "I suppose I better deal with you in the meantime" Sky announced getting up off the bench resting his shotgun against the wall and then placing his compact pistol on the ground before walking over to Mibune.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 10, 2009)

Kiyoshi spits some blood onto the ground then walks over to where he had laid his pistol. He picks it up and sheaths it then walks over to the bench where Sky had previously been sitting. He reached into a pocket on the side of his pants and pulls out a thin roll of medical gauze. He carefully wraps the gauze around both his arms making sure it's tight, then he carefully wraps his knee, making sure it's a little tighter than the bandages on his arms.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 10, 2009)

Mibune takes out a cloth and wipes the blood off his mouth that he coughed up.  He walked to the area where he put his weapons.  He attached his switchblades and put his guns to his belt.  He started to walk over to the hospital with a satisfied expression on his face, coughing blood as he went.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 11, 2009)

O walked into the training room after the boys were fiished with there sparring. His usually stern, handsome expression was meeked a little with disappointment. He stopped in front of the boys and turned to them, while they were patching up, he said,"Listen, we have to make up for our loss today," he looked at the boys with sternness returning to his expression,"So, tomorrow, we're going to have a rematch with Sora when the Apostles return to Boboa Island. You got that?"

Meanwhile...

Shira was awakening after being unconscious for such a long time throughout the battle. Grunting as she rubbed her head, opened her eyes to see Creed and Train, her former master, deadlocked in a battle to the death. "Master!" She called as she began to run into the fray until a small hand reached out in front of her, "Don't worry, Train will handle it," The source of the hand, Eve, assured with her soft, yet emotionless voice and expression. 
"Yea, don't worry," A groggy, mature voice said in the background. Appearing beside Shira was Sven, Train's former partner,"I'm sure Train will be just fine."
"Sven, Eve," Shira looked at the two newcomers with a smile,"Long time, no see."


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 12, 2009)

"sounds good to me!" Mibune said, confident that this would be the last time he would have to see Sora.  "In the meantime, I'm going to go make explosive bullets and shells for us, so that we can get past that defense."


----------



## Jibblejab (Mar 12, 2009)

"Exploding shotgun slugs... Interesting" Sky mumbled as he picked up his shotgun "Bullets with a bang, I believe thats your area of speciality Mibune" Sky said turning to Mibune, "Do you have any explosive bullets lying around that will work with this?" Sky asked pointing to his compact pistol that he just picked up.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 13, 2009)

Meanwhile...

Shira, Sven, Eve and Train were in an intense battle against Creed. Sven, using his weapons suitcase, activated his machine gun and started barraging Creed with bullets. Eve used her transformation abilities to distract Creed and divert his attacks, while Train and Shira were firing away at him. 

To Creed, this all seemed like a nuisance. Not only is he being attacked by all sides, but they weren't touching nor making him move,"You guys are just a bunch of insignifcant INSECTS!" He yells angrily. He swings his sword and extends it so that it cuts everyone at once. Thankfully, everyone dodged it at the last second. "Good, good! But, you still need to die!" Creed says as he begins to swing his sword again. But, he realized at how much time he's wasting, then leaves. He takes Sora with him,"Sorry, I had to leave so soon, but I wasted enough time. We'll meet again..."


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 15, 2009)

"Not right now, but I suppose I can make some, I will just need a few days, so I probably won't have them done until we get back from the next run against Sora and Creed."  Mibune said as he turned to Sky.  "Well, I'll make the bullets that we'll need in a few minutes, but unfortunatly, I'm too wounded to fight u right, now, but we'll get to it."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 22, 2009)

Kiyoshi wadnered around outside, letting the wind blow through his hair. He walked with a bit of a limp and his broken arm hung somewhat useless at his side. His foot connected with a rock causing it to skid across the ground some. Kiyoshi rested his back against a tree and slid down to the ground tiredly.


----------

